#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  نرم افزاری برای واتر مارک کردن تصویر Watermark Factory 2.58 FullVersion

## جواد جورسرایی

با سلام 
جواد جورسرایی هستم اینم دومین پست من

نرم افزاری برای واتر مارک کردن تصویر Watermark Factory 2.58 FullVersion





توضیحات 

Add text or image watermark to any picture

Watermark Factory will allow you to add text and image logos to any photo. Protect your copyrights or simply add comments to any picture. This useful program has beautiful and easy to use interface. 

You will be able to process thousands of files in a few seconds. Also this tool will be useful for everybody dealing with digital pictures becacuse it contains a lot of features.

Here are some key features of "Watermark Factory":

Protect your copyrights using visible watermarks:
· Watermark Factory helps you protect images. You can add a visible watermark to your digital images and photos. The watermark can be your copyright or the URL of your site or your logo.

Add date-stamp to your photos:
· Some digital cameras don't add date stamps to digital photo. This product allows you to see the date and time when you snapped your photos. Watermark Factory can add EXIF date or any custom date.

Display EXIF or IPTC information:
· It is very useful to see EXIF or IPTC information for your digital pictures. Watermark Factory provides detailed information about photos (shutter speed, aperture, etc.). This information can be used as text watermarks.

Prepare digital pictures for Web:
· In order to prepare your digital pictures for the web you'll need to do few things with your images. At the very least the photos will need to be rotated, cropped, and resized. Watermark Factory allows to do all these tasks in the batch mode.

Convert a lot of pictures to various formats:
· If you have a lot of pictures but in different formats, no problem! Watermark Factory lets you to convert your files to any of the following formats: BMP, GIF, JPG, TGA, PNG.

Auto-rename a lot of pictures:
· Modern digital cameras save your pictures with own names. Auto-rename feature allows renaming digital pictures using powerful templates-based system with prefixes and suffixes.

Add comments:
· Watermark Factory helps to annotate pictures and you don't have to handle every picture individually, instead you can add comments on dozens of photos at the same time.

چیزهایی که برای استفاده از نرم افزار نیاز دارین

· 64 MB RAM (128 MB Recommended)
· 50 MB HD
· SVGA or Higher Resolution Display
· Mouse (Recommended)
· Keyboard

 محدودیت های نسخه آزمایشی

15 روز برای آزمایش برنامه فرصت دارید

باز شدن پنجره نق نقو

لینک دانلود مستقیم برنامه بصورت فول ورژن در 4 قسمت می باشد برای دریافت کاربرانی که از دیال آپ استفاده می کنند

قابل استفاده در تمامی ویندوز ها

حجم : 4/95 مگابایت

دانلود قسمت اول با لینک مستقیم بدون محدودیت 

دانلود قسمت دوم با لینک مستقیم بدون محدودیت 

دانلود قسمت سوم با لینک مستقیم بدون محدودیت 

دانلود قسمت چهارم با لینک مستقیم بدون محدودیت  

پسورد موقع نصب برنامه :

JAVAD-JOURSARAEI

----------

*DPS12*,*hassan99*,*Khalili*,*mehdi8320000*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*tamir405*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## جواد جورسرایی

با سلام
فیلم آموزشی استفاده از این نرم افزار را دارم می سازم نهایت تا چند روز آینده آماده می کنم و براتون آپلودش می کنم

فیلم خیلی کم حجمه 

قابل توجه دیال آپی ها

----------

*mehdi8320000*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*tamir405*

----------

